# Injections and bedrest



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all I'm gearing up for my first IVF cycle.  I was wondering if anyone could give me any tips on:

Injections and doing them yourself.

And bedrest after transfer.  Did you do it? How did you manage it on your own?

Cheers

Silverbird


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi silverbird

how exciting!    afraid the only injections i know about are gestone (prontogest/agolutin) and clexane and you might not be taking any of those?

I had donor embryo transfer and i didn't rest after it, quite a few of us went abroad and had flights to catch a couple of hours later!  so it's personal choice really some women take time off work and rest others say just carry on and do whatever you would normally do.  I went with the latter.

I'm sure others will be along soon to help with the injections.  Might help to know what you're having to take?

GGx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Silverbird, I was quite lucky in that my clinic provided an auto injector in which to put the syringes. So I  only had to draw up the meds, load up the auto injector and press the button. I'm sure that others will be along soon to give you tips on giving yourself the injections. Re the bed rest after ET, I drove home then spent the afternoon on the sofa, then took it easy for the rest of the week before going back to work the following Monday.

Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Silverbird,

My main fear with the injections was not the pain of them but making sure that I did it right.  I'd had instructions from my clinic on what to do but then panicked on the first night I was doing it that I didn't know what i was doing - I looked on Youtube and found some videos of other people doing it and that really helped and reassured me.  If your fear is of the pain, then all I can say is that I didn't find it so bad - I think I was lucky and only got a bit of stinging and a couple of bruises over the 3 weeks I was injecting.

After my ET, I drove myself home from the clinic (about 1hr 45min), then rested on the couch for the rest of the day.  I took it easy for the next couple of days and then went back to work on Tuesday (ET was last Saurday).  All I was advised was to take it easy and not do anything that I might regret - heavy lifting, strenuous exercise.  I don't think total bed rest is recommended - you need to be up and about a bit to get your blood flowing.

Good luck!  Do you have a start date yet? xx


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Silverbird

I'm about to start injecting on Monday and feel pretty scared about it! Had a lot of instructions from the nurses  and the drug company offer a lot of advice on the practicalities but not the doses etc. They sent me a fridge magnet with the helpline number on it and said they expect I'll have a lot of questions! Did your supplier (  ) do the same? Also got 24 hour mobile number for clinic so I plan to ring if I'm at all unsure about anything. Just waiting for baseline scan on Monday, then start the injections. 

Re rest, I haven't had an ET as I'm on IUI at the moment but I've always been told to take it easy on treatment day and then carry on as normal but nothing extreme. I don't go to the gym but do carry on walking each day. Eat carefully, drink plenty and don't sit with the laptop on your lap!

Good luck! Enjoy it as much as you can  

T xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

The first injection is the hardest but it does get easier. I know it sounds lame but when go to inject yourself commit to it and then go for it.  I found a video on YouTube on how to inject yourself and used that as a guide to help me along.  I have used both the self injection pens and the needles in the past.  The self injectors are easier but the needles aren't too bad.  I would suggest you ask for another appointment with your nurse just before you start your IVF just to cover off any last minute questions.

After ET - I had 30 mins bedrest at the clinic and then went with my life as normal.

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

silverbird - does depend on your meds. I was on puregon which comes with a pen type injector (bit like the ones diabetics use) so it was very simple
I've also injected clexane and gestone though (gestone in partic is rather nasty as it's intra muscular and requires a sizable needle!) and although the first time is always pretty scary it's amazing how quickly you get used to it and before you know it you'll be whipping out the gear and injecting yourself in all sorts of places (trains, restaurants, in the car etc!)   

re bedrest - there are, as with everything IVF related, conflicting schools of thought on this - Zita West I believe advocates lots of bedrest, other clinics and experts say it makes no difference. I've certainly never had any kind of bedrest after my cycles and indeed the successful one I prob had less rest than the others as I flew back from Czech hours after transfer, drove home from Stansted, got back late, slept little and then went to work for a week....but what is most important is that you do what feels right for you - if you think you would worry that you hadn't done everything you could have if you didn't rest, then can you chat to your GP about getting signed off work and then stock up on ready meals etc and stay at home for a week or so? bedrest doesn't mean you can't get up and go to the loo, make some food etc, just means take it generally easy   

wishing you the very best of luck - it's very daunting before you start but you'll soon be in the swing of things and we'll be looking out for good news soon   

best of luck to tommi too   

Suitcase
x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think the only drugs I'll be injecting are pregnyl and menopur.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Suitcase! I surprised myself with the injections today! No problems so far... 
Txx


----------

